# Fluval Spec V Lighting



## Pottifer (Jun 3, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone knows of a good upgrade light I could get for my Fluval Spec V. The stock light is a bit weak for what I want to do with the tank. Was going for some plants that require higher light. If anyone knows something I could order or maybe a DIY remedy that would be awesome. I know it's a fairly new tank but I thought I'd ask in case anyone has come across a fix. Thanks!!!

Drew


----------



## dubels (Jun 14, 2012)

desk lamp


----------



## blacksecret (Jun 24, 2012)

Have you the New spec V????


----------



## Pottifer (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah I just got it about a week ago. It was on sale at petsmart and my girlfriend gave me a gift card for there, so I figured I'd try it out. I really like it so far but the light is a bit weak. It fits perfect on my computer desk next to my dual monitors. I spend a lot of time at my computer so I really wanted a nano for it and this is working great. Very happy with it so far.

Drew


----------



## blacksecret (Jun 24, 2012)

Pottifer said:


> Yeah I just got it about a week ago. It was on sale at petsmart and my girlfriend gave me a gift card for there, so I figured I'd try it out. I really like it so far but the light is a bit weak. It fits perfect on my computer desk next to my dual monitors. I spend a lot of time at my computer so I really wanted a nano for it and this is working great. Very happy with it so far.
> 
> Drew


you have pictures from the Fluval spec v
Perhaps you can set which ones? I homme from Germany and we are waiting eagerly for the aquarium. =)


----------



## blink (Feb 22, 2012)

Try the marineland double bright light? Or a finnex ray II


----------



## jeepjon (Mar 26, 2007)

Just bought a spec for a light I had....yes, I did that reverse. I have the 18" marineland double bright (and a single bright too). Those models fit perfectly on the spec-V. Like it was designed for it!

Highly recommend those. Petsmart has them on sale.


----------



## Pottifer (Jun 3, 2012)

What do you like more? The double bright or single? I was thinking about getting one of those but i have read some reviews where a couple of the leds go out pretty quickly. But then again they are just petsmart reviews haha. Let me know if the double bright is TOO much light haha


----------

